# Topics > Applications > Ai in finance >  Finie, virtual financial assistant, Clinc, Inc., Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Clinc, Inc.

Home page - clinc.com/finie

Playlist "Finie"

----------


## Airicist

Article "Enterprises customize Clinc’s conversational AI to connect with their customers"

by Manasa Gogineni
February 23, 2021

----------

